# anyone heard of jacks cleaner?



## mcgreens (Aug 14, 2009)

im looking to hear if anyone knows anything about a strain i was introduced to as jacks cleaner.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes. Lol


----------



## kaotik (Aug 14, 2009)

it's TGA gear (the green avengers)
good stuff from what i hear.. never grown any of TGA stuff, but want to. looks damn nice.
can check more of their stuff out at cannaseur.com


----------



## umbra (Aug 14, 2009)

jacks cleaner is done. unless you can get clones. its jacks cleaner 2 now I'm afraid. still awesome...but not the same.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 14, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

eace:


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

umbras got it, but subcool has a ton of JC and jack the ripper (JC x spacequeen) hybrids, so you might find a pheno that is close to the original JC in those seeds packs.

jack the ripper clones are available readily in Cali, so if you can get your hands on them and want to do your own breeding, use the clone and a good male from the seed packs to breed something that carries the traits of the JC


----------



## mcgreens (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for all the replies, i have gotten this clone from a friend who has had this strain for 10 years +. i will post pics asap.


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 18, 2009)

I would love to see. I have not heard of this strain.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 24, 2009)

Well...I am going to throw this out there.....Subcools gear is not all that...not at all.
There are FAR better strains out there.
He is a good marketer, thats 4 sure.
I have grown out the original JTR, Querkle, jacks cleaner and jillybean, much to my dismay.
It's ok smoke, and healthy genetics, I DID NOT run into any 'morphs or the like, but I felt they were all just lowere producing mediocre herbs.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 24, 2009)

mcgreens said:
			
		

> thanks for all the replies, i have gotten this clone from a friend who has had this strain for 10 years +. i will post pics asap.


 


wow  sounds like ya may have ya something...I will wait patiently  for pics:bong:


----------



## umbra (Aug 24, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Well...I am going to throw this out there.....Subcools gear is not all that...not at all.
> There are FAR better strains out there.
> He is a good marketer, thats 4 sure.
> I have grown out the original JTR, Querkle, jacks cleaner and jillybean, much to my dismay.
> It's ok smoke, and healthy genetics, I DID NOT run into any 'morphs or the like, but I felt they were all just lowere producing mediocre herbs.



the space queen dom querkle I grew was good. I'd give it 7.5 - 8 on potency. defintely not a 10.


----------



## buckboi_88 (Aug 25, 2009)

any pics of this jack cleaner


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 12, 2009)

Mcgreens. Ive heard of it. hmmmmmmmmmmmmm. where have i seen it before? in my closet. Yes, It's your buddy, The Chef. Wat up dude?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 12, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Rolling Thunder (Sep 13, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I would love to see. I have not heard of this strain.


 
Here's a thread on JC, started by JC's breeder. The first post has some nice photos of JC, but you need to log-in before you can view them, which means you need to register an account if you want to see them. 

*Jacks Cleaner Myth or Legend @ =>*

hXXp://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/51780-jacks-cleaner-myth-legend.html


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are the pics.


----------

